# Troling wile poling?



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Im woundering if anyone else drag's a grub or some other bate wile poling along looking for flatie's? Cuz i do and pick up a few i eather mised or they just moved in! I drag 2 behind me about 20 -25 feet and get flounder and speck's !! And even a few Damn Cat's :hoppingmad And it kinda tell's me were they are laying! if i get them in the deep side i pole depper! And viceaversa! And I also try to do a zig zag thangy to cover more bottom!! If ya do some of the same please let me know! :letsdrink Sharp gig's and tight rig's to all!! :usaflag_


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea, we sometimes whip the trolling motor to turn around fast to catch a fish guess it would be a mess if you did that.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

We've done this a few times with yozuri crystal minnows over here on Mosquito lagoon! ! ! ! !


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea if you were on nothing but clean ground. The places I go you wouldn't even have time to close the bail on the reel before you were hung up and broke off.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (10/7/2009)*Sounds like a good idea if you were on nothing but clean ground. The places I go you wouldn't even have time to close the bail on the reel before you were hung up and broke off.


+1


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Splittine (10/7/2009)*Sounds like a good idea, we sometimes whip the trolling motor to turn around fast to catch a fish guess it would be a mess if you did that.




My thoughts also.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Oops! :doh I forgot there's other place's then Jhonson's beach flats & the flats from Fort Picken's east to the Hotel's :letsdrink But im 56 year's old and rember whenwe used to burn pine liter knot's in a bastet made of chicken wire for a flounderLight, And 1 of us would <U>scuttle</U>(a lost art)the boat wile the other's giged! No such thang of troling moter's!! :letsdrink I have to say i learned most of my Floundering skill's behind the Old Rusty's fish camp!! Now i know that most of you young gun's have no idea were thatwas but just ask an elder!!! :letsdrink Oh here i go geting all nastalgic agan ! What im geting to is grassy & sandy bottoms it's easy to trole a bate!!! And even better on the flats in east bay east of the Bluff's! :letsdrink _

_Sharp Gig's & Tight Rig's to All :usaflag_


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Now i know that most of you young gun's have no idea were that was but just ask an elder!!!






HaHa Not all of us are so young.  Yes I ate there.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *X-Shark (10/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > Now i know that most of you young gun's have no idea were that was but just ask an elder!!!
> ...




+1 many times


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Well Well X-shark & Fisheye ! If ya ate there ant no way Ya can be a young gun! :doh And im talking about the 1 on the water not across the street! :letsdrink_


----------

